# Monitor LG Flatron T730Sh sin imagen



## LEON ARG (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola, tengo un monitor Lg que enciende pero no tiene imagen. Aparentemente el monitor hizo este problema luego de que cayera un rayo estando el mismo conectado a la red eléctrica. 
Mientras no hay señal de Pc el led parpadea y cuando conecto la señal este queda encendido y se escucha un sonido como de estática momentáneamente. Hasta acá normal. Medí los voltajes de RK, GK, y BK y están en 65V aprox. En G2 tengo un máximo de 124V y cuando muevo el screen del flyback varía. 
Medí transistores y diodos de la fuente y alrededor del flyback encontrandolos en buen estado. B+ tiene un valor de 85V. Hay soldaduras muy opacas y feas (soy el primero que abre este monitor). No hay capacitores inflados y hay varios mosfet que no puedo medir con multímetro.
No tengo sonda de alto voltaje y no se si se podrá hacer alguna medición que indique el estado del tubo o del flyback si es que el problema pueda venir de ahí.
Yo acostumbro a descargar el TRC con un cable a masa antes de desarmar para evitar sacudones y en este monitor no escucho el salto de chispa.... Gracias. 

P.D.: Leí manuales de fallas resueltas, usé el buscador y no encontré algo que solucione el problema.


----------



## kaptainbetus (Abr 14, 2015)

Estimado Colega, me parece que la tensión en G2 es muy poca, lo normal creo deberia andar arriba de los 400Vcc para "acelerar" los electrónes y que lleguen a la pantalla, fijate en cuanto varia dicha tension sobre el zocalo del tubo cuando varias el "screen" del flyback, en cierta forma la tension de screen se obtiene a travez de un divisor de tension interno en el flyback por  lo que si tenes tension alli te esta indicando que tenes "alta", ahora bien, para mi que si no te sube a mas de 400Vcc(incluso podria llegar a mas de 900) es que tenes un problema en el flyback, o en la parte de alta o en el divisor del screen, tb, podrias medir o probar en la de "Focus" que es otro divisor interno del flyback pero con tensiones por arriba de los 1000 a 3000V, ojo!


----------



## dantonio (Abr 15, 2015)

Por lo indicado la tensión de screen es baja, puedes extraerla de esta otra
manera (por lo menos como prueba), sin realizar modificaciones importantes, 
ni inmiscuirte en la zona de extra alta tensión.
Saludos.


----------



## kaptainbetus (May 5, 2015)

dantonio dijo:


> Por lo indicado la tensión de screen es baja, puedes extraerla de esta otra
> manera (por lo menos como prueba), sin realizar modificaciones importantes,
> ni inmiscuirte en la zona de extra alta tensión.
> Saludos.



Si, es un buen recurso cuando solamente falla la salida Screen del Flyback, pero tienen que ser resitencias y potenciometros aptos para alta tensión!


----------

